# CONSOLIDATED FRUIT JAR LID



## RED Matthews (Aug 16, 2012)

So here is another questionable item.

 I am looking for help again.  I don't have a red book here, so this is what my question is.

 I have a milk glass cap for a canning jar.  It is embossed around the top shoulder ring with 
 â€œ/  CONSOLIDTED  FRUIT  JAR  COMPANY  â€ and  â€œ/  NEW  YORK  â€.  An interesting fact,  is that all three N's are reversed.   In the domed center is the elongated trade mark for â€œ/ C F J  Co â€.  On the bottom of this lid is embossed with "/ 11  " where the top points are on the
 wrong side of the vertical ( 1 ).  Mold makers not thinking as they chipped they iron.

 Just wondering what is written about this piece of glass.   RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2012)

It sounds like a insert for a Mason zinc lid. Do you have a picture?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Red.  Sounds like you have the milk glass liner from a zinc lid.  The early lids were just plain metal (zinc usually) for the Mason jars, however, this would impart an unpleasant metallic taste to the contents.  The milk glass liner was quickly adopted, common ones are marked "Boyd's Genuine Porcilein Lined".  The major jar makers of the day, Hero, Consolidated to name two, also quickly used the liner, and would add their trademark and name to it.
 It was held into the zinc cap by simply rolling a bead around the top, to hold it in place.  When buried, the zinc will in time deteriorate leaving just the liner.  If you look inside about any zinc cap on a Mason jar, you will see this liner.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.   I found an old box of caps, seals, etc from a few years back in collecting.
 RED M.


----------

